# Bragging on a student



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Tonight was the conclusion of our first Barn Hunt class at Speedy Paws. I was thrilled that a new student at our facility brought her spoo. This pic is of the lovely Miss Sookie searching on her last course. I'm timing in the background but she finished with time to spare.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Did they use your rat?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Did they use your rat?


Yes my two rats are used for hunts. Tucked safely into their PVC tubes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Barn Hunts look like so much fun! The only barn hunts here are more than 50 miles away from me when I tried looking for them for Molly.........this was an activity she would love and doesn't require a lot of physicality from me (I think?)
I'll keep looking though!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Barn Hunts look like so much fun! The only barn hunts here are more than 50 miles away from me when I tried looking for them for Molly.........this was an activity she would love and doesn't require a lot of physicality from me (I think?)
> I'll keep looking though!


Definitely do. It's such a new sport. It seems like new clubs & training places are popping up all the time. We don't have anyone holding trials here in SC yet but I'm sure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How cool it is that your rats have a job! Rats really do thrive on activity. I bet they actually look forward to having their routine broken up. Hey Molly's mom, are any of those barn hunts out my way? I have the shorty jack that loves to sniff critters out. He gets so frustrated when the poodles get in his way.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I think one of my rats likes trying to freak the dogs out. When I use her for introduction she sticks her hand out to touch or grab them. It has scared a few dogs now.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Hey Molly's mom, are any of those barn hunts out my way? I have the shorty jack that loves to sniff critters out. He gets so frustrated when the poodles get in his way.


Charmed ......'LURATICS' the lure racing club is the only one doing them and it is a hybrid version..... no live rats but interesting ......they only do it for 'clubs' that invite them or for 'events'.
Go to the website ..................it seems they are doing a charity event on April 25th at Walnut Grove in San Marcos.......hwell:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Keep an eye on barnhuntassociation.com


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I have to brag again. The student in the picture above trialed this weekend for the first time. In her first novice class she cleared the course in 22.4 seconds. You're allowed 2 minutes. She earned first place in large dogs & high in class. This pretty standard girl is going to go far. They've also started agility which they love. I need to get them to join the forum!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well done. We have feral rats here. Grace gets about 1 each week. They sure are smart. One big fella (they do stand outLOL) seems like he comes out to tease. he always makes sure he has a bolt hole to escape capture. Grace used to kill them but lately brings them alive and undamaged to me. Then I have to do the dirty work. Got bit by one a while ago. Somehow Grace never does. We try to keep the rats and mice down since they bring snakes. Our snakes are deadly. I have no Idea what grace will do when she first sees a snake. They smell like lizards and I have taught her to LEAVE them. About a dozen dogs died here this past summer from snake bite. $2000.00 for treatment and only 40% survive with it. 0% without.
Eric.


----------



## Melissa's poodles (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd love to try barn hunting but its been banded here in BC canada. I know some people are doing it on the other side of the border in the USA so i may have to go and try it sometime 

What a smart spoo 22 seconds is an amazing time!!!


----------

